# Helen Oster



## sanj (Apr 18, 2014)

Friends today is the magic woman Helen Oster's birthday. 
Lets send her our best wishes!

8) 8)HAPPY BIRTHDAY HELEN 8) 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

Yup, Happy Birthday. We appreciate your posts and help.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy birthday, Helen.


----------



## dolina (Apr 18, 2014)

This isn't a rumor, right?


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 18, 2014)

dolina said:


> This isn't a rumor, right?



I do not know. I never give forums my correct date of birth for security reasons, so maybe sanj has some inside info or it is her "forum's profile" birthday!


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 18, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a rumor, right?
> ...



Thank you all so much for your good wishes - no, not a rumor. Today's the day - 21 again!


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Yep, keep it down. 

Sanjay


----------



## Roo (Apr 18, 2014)

Best wishes for today Helen!! From all of your contributions I've seen here you are a great ambassador for Adorama.


Happy Birthday Helen!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a96RZURNtII


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 18, 2014)

Roo said:


> Best wishes for today Helen!! From all of your contributions I've seen here you are a great ambassador for Adorama.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Helen!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a96RZURNtII



+1

Yes, this!  

PS, Great Aussie music!


----------



## OKO-SAN (Apr 18, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HELEN. Let all the working days will be a bit like that day


----------



## lion rock (Apr 18, 2014)

Of course, 21!
Happy drinking day, too.
Happy Birthday! Relax and enjoy.
-r


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen!


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy birthday, Helen! I hope it's your best one yet!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 18, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Happy birthday, Helen! I hope it's your best one yet!


+1


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 18, 2014)

The world needs more people like you. Happy birthday!


----------



## surapon (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen, May Lord Budda and All Gods in this universe blessing you to have a great Health and get all the good Wishes that you want.
Your friend.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 18, 2014)

Kudos on surviving the world around us for one more year.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 18, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> Thank you all so much for your good wishes - no, not a rumor. Today's the day - 21 again!


Wow, 21, again? I'd like to repeat that one over and over! Happy Birthday and thanks for taking the time to post on the forum!


----------



## Lurker (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen!
Best wishes for your "22nd" year and all the years that follow.


----------



## eli72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Hey, Jack Benny made a career out of being 39, so you've got him beat! Happy Birthday and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm simply overwhelmed with all your good wishes - so glad I'm able to be here and provide personal support and advice.

Thank you!!


----------



## sdsr (Apr 18, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> I'm simply overwhelmed with all your good wishes - so glad I'm able to be here and provide personal support and advice.
> 
> Thank you!!



We're glad too; you're a model of customer service. Happy birthday!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 18, 2014)

Many happy returns of the day, Helen!

Also kudos to Sanj and the CR members. This was a beautiful gesture of appreciation.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 18, 2014)

To at least 21 more times to be 21 again!

Thanks for all you do for us. Don't take this the wrong way but I've not needed your assistance to date and hope I never do! But I am really glad you are there and appreciate what you've done for so many.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen!


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Helen!!


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, Helen. BTW, you were a great help with an issue I had at Adorama awhile back. Thank you very much. Have a sunrise:


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 19, 2014)

...and a flower:


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Apr 21, 2014)

A little late but...

Happy Birthday Helen!


----------



## Helen Oster (Apr 22, 2014)

Roo said:


> Best wishes for today Helen!! From all of your contributions I've seen here you are a great ambassador for Adorama.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Helen!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a96RZURNtII



OMG - this is SOOooooooo cool!


----------

